# Yards around Boston Spa



## Winifleur (29 March 2018)

Preferably DIY, any recommendations?


----------



## MuddyTB (4 April 2018)

There's Compton Grove and Clifford Moor Farm.
There used to be one at Lilac Farm in Collingham but not sure if there still is.

Afraid I left the area about 10 years ago so not very up to date info but the first 2 are definitely still there.
There's a nice place Bramham way I've seen on York Equestrian Facebook page a few times but not sure if that was DIY or not.


----------



## teacups (5 April 2018)

There are also some around Tadcaster, which is close to Boston Spa.


----------



## smurf (7 April 2018)

I live in Boston Spa ... There is the one just over the bridge on the Thorp Arch side I think it is called Bridge farm.
The two yards at Compton Grove don't do DIY.
Lilac Farm in Collingham does DIY - number is 01937 572084
There is also Stockwell Stud livery (on FB  01937 833191)


----------



## Winifleur (7 April 2018)

Thankyou, I've been talking to the guy at Clifford Moor Farm to, if you see 3 people moving into the closed pub by the mansion on Monday I'm the tattooed one, I won't be living there just yet but my girl and monther in law are going to be running it. I'm planning on moving down in a few months. Just got so much to sort out before I can


----------



## teacups (8 April 2018)

That must be exciting: good luck with the move 

Boston Spa is a nice place to live. Which pub is it? I'll spread the word that it's reopening, especially if you do some nice food people will come and try it. Unless it's Sam Smiths, although even they are beginning to allow some flexibility occasionally, it seems.


----------



## Winifleur (8 April 2018)

Yes it is Sam Smith's and seems to be becoming more into the 21st century with things, my ladies are brilliant and think everyone will love them. And perhaps people will want to meet the token Londoner (me) that comes as part of the deal xx


----------



## teacups (9 April 2018)

Wishing all of you every success, and a good day moving in today. I'm sure people will be delighted to meet you, and that the pub is opening.

Have they worked for Sam Smiths before? They do have a reputation locally of having trouble hanging on to their pub managers.


----------



## Winifleur (9 April 2018)

No they havent, but we all met working for a difficult nationwide catering company so I think they will be okay. I still work for the company and am just biding my time, saving everything I can to make the move with my 2 Connemara's and me.


----------



## teacups (9 April 2018)

That sounds like good experience, hope all goes well & you get yourself & the horses here a.s.a.p. Connemaras, lovely


----------



## Winifleur (10 April 2018)

Well they are all moved in, I'm back in Hertfordshire miserable and I'm not back in Wetherby till 22nd, pub re opens on the 21st. Please spread the word.


----------



## teacups (11 April 2018)

Glad to hear it's all gone well - and 22nd is only 10 days away really! Don't forget to tell us the name of the pub, happy to spread the word.


----------



## stencilface (11 April 2018)

Glad to hear they're moved, you'll be moving all too soon. Hopefully wetherby will have some flipping sunshine by then too


----------



## Winifleur (11 April 2018)

The Admiral Hawke is the pub name &#128512;


----------



## Keith_Beef (12 April 2018)

Good luck with it.

When I saw the thread title, I thought it was an attack of auto-correct. "Surely it should be Buxton Spa", I thought...

Then I read through... Mention of Thorp Arch brought back memories of some company that used to advertise itself as being at "Thorp Arch, near Wetherby"; I think it was furniture, and the ad was recorded with a definite Yorkshire accent, but not the far west Riding accent that almost sounds like Lancashire.

Anyway, I wish you the best of luck with your pub; I love Sam Smith's beers, but don't get much chance to drink them over here in France. Maybe the odd bottle now and again, when my local offie has them in.


----------



## Kaylum (13 April 2018)

We should have a H&H meet up.at the pub. There are a lot of us Yorkshire folks on here. Also if your ever Leeds way you must pop into our little independant horse & donkey sanctuary. Been going for well over 50 years now.


----------



## Winifleur (13 April 2018)

I'm moving in August so when I'm settled I will arrange a HHO pub night &#128512; I will deffo come and visit the donkeys Kaylum, I love donkeys &#128512;


----------



## JJS (15 April 2018)

There's Lilac Farm in Collingham, as someone else said, New Laithe Farm in Harewood, and lots of other smaller places that all do DIY. In fact, there are so many liveries around Boston Spa, Collingham, Wetherby, Shadwell, Thorner etc. that you really shouldn't have a problem finding somewhere! Leeds Equestrian on Facebook is also a useful place to post if you're looking for recommendations


----------

